# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Bioniche pharma

## pumpingel

Hey guys

Last year ive got some gear from bioniche pharma. It was pretty good. Does someone knows if their still in the market, because the page is down.

Regards
El

Gesendet von meinem E6853 mit Tapatalk

----------


## DocToxin8

Okay, so i still got some tren e from Bionicepharma in my fridge. 
As you see, this vial is opened and I've used some of it. 
Yes it works, and it's tren, and it's probably dosed around 200mg/ml. 

BUT.... two people have used the same product from small dosage to moderate 300mg a week and reported somewhat elevated liver enzymes. 

I took an inject of this again a few days ago SubQ,
and while I noticed little PIP day after,
It's clearly a lot of preservatives in this gear. 
It burned like a bitch. 

I'll update again later, but to me, this gear seems on one hand G2G,
on the other I doubt I would get it again,
as I suspect it's cheaply made. The package insert wasn't exactly professional looking either. 

One thing though:
It says it distributed from Bionichepharma in the USA, Lake Forest,
but manufactured by Jansseb Ortho LLC, Gurabo, Puerto Rico. 

I have admittedly a bias toward US gear,
(I believe USA gear = small home brew shitty operations)
but more importantly,

This might mean some US me ever here have come across it and can provide input.

----------


## DocToxin8

Oh I forgot, and hadn't noticed, there is an authenticity rub off on the top of the package, I'll see if that works. And check back.

----------


## DocToxin8

Okay, I checked their web page for authenticity,
and tried the correct code and got : Genuine 
Then tried a wrong code and got: fake
Then tried the correct code again: genuine product, has allready been checked 1 time. 

So this means they got a good counterfeit system at least.

----------


## pumpingel

> Okay, I checked their web page for authenticity,
> and tried the correct code and got : Genuine 
> Then tried a wrong code and got: fake
> Then tried the correct code again: genuine product, has allready been checked 1 time. 
> 
> So this means they got a good counterfeit system at least.


Hey men

Ive injected the whole vial test e. For me it was perfect the code also was correct.

Gesendet von meinem E6853 mit Tapatalk

----------


## DocToxin8

> Hey men
> 
> Ive injected the whole vial test e. For me it was perfect the code also was correct.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6853 mit Tapatalk


Thanks for confirming that. 
Yes I've used one 10ml of tren e from them and it definitely works,
but I am kinda afraid of how it's made. 
Think it has a seriously high BA&BB content, as one of the injects I did left me with a strange sensation going through my entire leg for a couple of minutes. 
(Nicked a vein probably)
And it tastes like moonshine. 

So yes it works, no I wouldn't really recommend it. 
Hope their test was brewed better.

----------


## pumpingel

> Thanks for confirming that. 
> Yes I've used one 10ml of tren e from them and it definitely works,
> but I am kinda afraid of how it's made. 
> Think it has a seriously high BA&BB content, as one of the injects I did left me with a strange sensation going through my entire leg for a couple of minutes. 
> (Nicked a vein probably)
> And it tastes like moonshine. 
> 
> So yes it works, no I wouldn't really recommend it. 
> Hope their test was brewed better.


Didnt got any problems at all. Im searching for bioniche in my country but i cant find them anymore, maybe their off....

Gesendet von meinem E6853 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Mike A

I tested bioniche myself too this year, and it worked good.

----------

